# PolyQuest 4400 mah Li-Po in my T-4!



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

I just got WOWed Big Time yesterday doing some testing. I had bought 2 PolyQuest 4400 mah packs that I put together to see how long they would run when I decided to split them apart and run just one pack. I have been leary to do this because I just thought it would make the truck too light. Boy was I ever wrong about that!

The 4400 mah li-po weighs about 1/3rd of a nickel pack and half of the 8000 packs I had been using. My T-4 woke up and was the most agile I had ever seen it jumping and turning with acceleration that will be an advantage in the qualifiers. The indoor track I tested at is a real tight track with short straights, so run time was not a real issue without long straights, but I ran at least 20 minutes with this pack using my brushless set up.

I have a new battery for the 5 and 6 minute qualifiers and races under 15 minutes now! It maybe able to handle 20 minute mains too!


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Hate to say I told you so (lol)! I think the perfect compromis is a 3S4400mah pack on a lower kv motor. If we could just get an Extreme II at around 3200kv, we would really have the ultimate setup.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Does your track allow you to run lipo's? My track doesn't.  So there making me run with the gas trucks. Mabey I'll be able to beat them. I ahev a 4400 also and it made a big diffrense in my mf1. Have fun.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

cola said:


> Does your track allow you to run lipo's? My track doesn't.  So there making me run with the gas trucks. Mabey I'll be able to beat them. I ahev a 4400 also and it made a big diffrense in my mf1. Have fun.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Most of the electrics in this area (Charlotte, NC) have switched to Li-Pos and we race with the gas trucks if numbers are low in either class at a track, but if numbers are big enough for both, we split them and the electrics still run in a longer main that varies from 12 minutes at the indoor track on a Wednesday night race to most outdoor tracks we run 20 minute mains.

Last Sunday, we let the gas trucks run with us. I TQ'ed and won the race by 2 laps in a 15 minute race (threat of rain shortened race).

After further testing, I have went back to my TP8000-2S4P Thunder Power battery for the bigger tracks due to forward bite issues, but the tight short straight a way indoor track, I will use the 4400 PolyQuest for those tight turns with a lighter truck.


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

Sounds like a unfair advantage letting electrics run with gas LO
Im gonna havve to get me a electric lipo LO


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Just let me know when you are ready. I've got some new more affordable options now too.....but you know what everyone up their is running  .


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

So how cheap can I get a lipo for that will run the neo for a little over 10 minutes. Right now with unmatched 3300 I get a little under 9.


----------

